# Ibrahimovic vs Higuain oggi



## Torros (15 Maggio 2016)

leggo ogni tanto di Higuain più forte centravanti al mondo o inferiore solo a Suarez. 
Beh secondo me non è superiore a Benzema, che a differenza di Higuain non è il principale terminale offensiva di una squadra di 3 fascia europea ma è la spalla di Ronaldo. Benzema in quel contesto segnerebbe molto probabilmente con numeri simili a Higuain. Lewandoski per me è più forte di Higuain.
Poi c'è Ibra ancora a quasi 35 anni ha numeri mostruosi. 48 gol e 17 assist in 50 partite. Higuain 38 gol in 48 partite e 3 assist. Qualcuno dirà la Ligue 1 qua la ligue 1 la, ma la serie A secondo me non è tanto meglio. Ibra poi con il Milan segno 30 gol e mise una decina di assist vincendo anche. Con questo Psg che è molto più forte di quel Milan, piazzato in Serie A ibra segnerebbe gli stessi gol con pochi dubbi. Questo è sicuramente il miglior Ibra mai visto, anche se atleticamente ha quachecosa in meno, è migliorato e maturato in tutto il resto.
Come doti poi non ne parliamo, Ibra è un giocatore irripetibile, forse l'unico giocatore giocatore simile per doti tecniche e fisiche è Benzema. 

Quindi Higuain qua Higuain la, la solita pubblicità della stampa italiano. Non è il miglior centravanti al mondo, prima di lui per me ci sono chiaramente Suarez, Benzema, Lewa e Ibra. Poi uno che segna 38 gol e non vince nulla contro la Juve peggiore degli ultimi 4 anni mi pare un pò sospetto.


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2016)

Higuain sta facendo cose mostruose ma non si puo confrontare con Ibra.
Ibra fa tutto, e spesso lo fa pure da solo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Maggio 2016)

Giocatori completamente diversi. Ibra è uno dei pochissimi giocatori al mondo che fa salire il tasso tecnico di tutta la squadra, Gonzalo è un grande attaccante ma rimane un centravanti "classico"


----------



## davoreb (15 Maggio 2016)

Per me con Ibra il Napoli vinceva lo scudetto.

Fossi la Roma mi fionderei su Ibra, con il centrocampo che ha + Ibra se la gioca per davvero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Maggio 2016)

Il calcio non è fatto di se o di ma,
contano i fatti
Higuain ha battuto un rekord che nemmeno fenomeni ineguagliaibili come Van Basten e Ronaldo sono riusciti a raggiungere,

tra l'altro praticamente tutti gol belli, molti creati da solo a differenza per esempio di Bacca
e non è un semplice finalizzatore, lui è il vero regista offensivo del Napoli.

Che senso ha dire è più forte di questo o più scarso di quell'altro.

Indubbiamente è un fenomeno.

PS anche se il livello tecnico della serie A è molto declinato resta comunque il campionato più difficile d'europa per un attaccante.


----------



## Torros (16 Maggio 2016)

Non sono d'accordo che la seria a sia la più difficile, speculazioni. alla fine ibra in seria a segnava quanto in ligue 1 e Cavani segna meno. Ronaldo e van Basten hanno giocato in una seria di ben altro livello.


----------



## .Nitro (16 Maggio 2016)

Parlano i fatti,in generale può essere inferiore ad Ibra e Suarez ma quest'anno è stato incredibile,per quanto forte credo che Benzema non avrebbe fatto nemmeno 1/3 di quello che ha fatto Higuain. Sicuramente ha fatto gol molto più pesanti di Ibra,quest'anno è stato una macchina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> leggo ogni tanto di Higuain più forte centravanti al mondo o inferiore solo a Suarez.
> Beh secondo me non è superiore a Benzema, che a differenza di Higuain non è il principale terminale offensiva di una squadra di 3 fascia europea ma è la spalla di Ronaldo. Benzema in quel contesto segnerebbe molto probabilmente con numeri simili a Higuain. Lewandoski per me è più forte di Higuain.
> Poi c'è Ibra ancora a quasi 35 anni ha numeri mostruosi. 48 gol e 17 assist in 50 partite. Higuain 38 gol in 48 partite e 3 assist. Qualcuno dirà la Ligue 1 qua la ligue 1 la, ma la serie A secondo me non è tanto meglio. Ibra poi con il Milan segno 30 gol e mise una decina di assist vincendo anche. Con questo Psg che è molto più forte di quel Milan, piazzato in Serie A ibra segnerebbe gli stessi gol con pochi dubbi. Questo è sicuramente il miglior Ibra mai visto, anche se atleticamente ha quachecosa in meno, è migliorato e maturato in tutto il resto.
> Come doti poi non ne parliamo, Ibra è un giocatore irripetibile, forse l'unico giocatore giocatore simile per doti tecniche e fisiche è Benzema.
> ...



mah...vediamo se ha raggiunto la maturità o se invece ha fatto l'anno della vita...io opto per sta seconda ipotesi..
Giocatore fortissimo ma non lo reputo un fenomeno che ti cambia una squadra, o meglio, magari un Napoli te lo cambia, ma se lo metti in una big vera diventa uno tra i tanti..

Ibra è un'altra roba..


----------



## Torros (16 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Parlano i fatti,in generale può essere inferiore ad Ibra e Suarez ma quest'anno è stato incredibile,per quanto forte credo che Benzema non avrebbe fatto nemmeno 1/3 di quello che ha fatto Higuain. Sicuramente ha fatto gol molto più pesanti di Ibra,quest'anno è stato una macchina.



quali sono i gol molto più pesanti di IBra? uno che ha vinto un campionato in tutta la sua carriera come avrebbe fatto a segnare gol addirittura molto più pesanti di Ibra? Come ha fatto uno che ha segnato la misera cifra di 8 gol in 48 partite di champions al Real, ripeto 8 gol ad essere molto più decisivo di IBra? 
Cioé per me pure Cavani al Napoli è stato chiaramente più decisivo di Higuain. 

Ancora oggi il confronto pende dalla parte di Ibra, in generale non regge in campionato, non regge in nazionale e non regge manco in champions. Ibra in questa stagione segnando di più e facendo più assist ha cmq vinto 4 titoli, quindi non so da dove viene l'idea che Higuain sia stato più decisivo con 0 titoli e senza nemmeno giocare la champions. 

Benzema in una squadra con più pressioni e dove non è la stella principale ha fatto meglio di Higuain sia in champions che in Liga.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Maggio 2016)

Non esiste nessun paragone Ibra-Higuain ieri, oggi e domani. Ibrahimovic è il miglior centravanti da 5 anni a questa parte e uno dei migliori attaccanti della storia. Higuain verrà ricordato come uno dei tanti


----------



## .Nitro (16 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> quali sono i gol molto più pesanti di IBra? uno che ha vinto un campionato in tutta la sua carriera come avrebbe fatto a segnare gol addirittura molto più pesanti di Ibra? Come ha fatto uno che ha segnato la misera cifra di 8 gol in 48 partite di champions al Real, ripeto 8 gol ad essere molto più decisivo di IBra?
> Cioé per me pure Cavani al Napoli è stato chiaramente più decisivo di Higuain.
> 
> Ancora oggi il confronto pende dalla parte di Ibra, in generale non regge in campionato, non regge in nazionale e non regge manco in champions. Ibra in questa stagione segnando di più e facendo più assist ha cmq vinto 4 titoli, quindi non so da dove viene l'idea che Higuain sia stato più decisivo con 0 titoli e senza nemmeno giocare la champions.
> ...



Ovviamente non ritengo Higuain superiore ad Ibra,neanche lontanamente,è assurdo mettere in piedi proprio il paragone. 
Credevo che il paragone fosse per questa stagione,dove Higuain è stato mostruoso non capisco chi dice il contrario. Partite assurde e non solo per i gol,ha portato il Napoli a giocarsi il campionato. Sicuramente quest'anno tra i top centravanti,non ha caso ha battuto un record che stava in piedi da una vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me con Ibra il Napoli vinceva lo scudetto.
> 
> Fossi la Roma mi fionderei su Ibra, con il centrocampo che ha + Ibra se la gioca per davvero.



Ibra a napoli, col gioco di sarri ,non lo vedrei bene. Attorno a ibra si deve muovere una squadra e non il contrario. Per la roma invece sarebbe perfetto. E ti dirò, non solo per il titolo italiano ma addirittura per la champions. Ovviamente servirebbero anche un terzino sinistro e un centrale di difesa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2016)

Oggi in europa il più forte centravanti di ruolo è lewandowski. E di parecchio. Tra higuain e ibra, il secondo tutta la vita. Il pipita quest'anno ha fatto il salto di qualità anche perchè inserito in una squadra che gioca a memoria e lui capitalizza il lavoro di tutti. Ma la capacità di far reparto da solo di ibra è da paura.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Maggio 2016)

Ibra gioca ad alti livelli ed in grandi squadre dal 2002, ma di che parliamo?

Higuain è l'unico terminale offensivo del Napoli, ha certamente fatto una grandissima stagione, però, beh però zero titoli, e le prestazioni di Higuain in Europa league non mi pare siano state sontuose.


----------



## Torros (17 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non ritengo Higuain superiore ad Ibra,neanche lontanamente,è assurdo mettere in piedi proprio il paragone.
> Credevo che il paragone fosse per questa stagione,dove Higuain è stato mostruoso non capisco chi dice il contrario. Partite assurde e non solo per i gol,ha portato il Napoli a giocarsi il campionato. Sicuramente quest'anno tra i top centravanti,non ha caso ha battuto un record che stava in piedi da una vita.


il punto che pure in questa stagione Higuain non ha fatto meglio di Ibra. Se vinceva lo scudetto avremo potuto dire che ha fatto meglio, ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Maggio 2016)

Il paragone è già sbagliato. Ibra è stato un fenomeno da quando aveva 20 anni, Gonzalo si è consacrato adesso e non so per quanto tempo ancora sarà su sti livelli


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ibra gioca ad alti livelli ed in grandi squadre dal 2002, ma di che parliamo?


Higuain si trasferì al Real Madrid a 18 anni insieme a Gago, era il 2006, e ha giocato nei blancos fino al 2013. Sette stagioni con 264 presenze e 121 gol, vincendo 3 Liga, 2 Supercoppe e 1 Coppa di Spagna.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Higuain si trasferì al Real Madrid a 18 anni insieme a Gago, era il 2006, e ha giocato nei blancos fino al 2013. Sette stagioni con 264 presenze e 121 gol, vincendo 3 Liga, 2 Supercoppe e 1 Coppa di Spagna.



mica pizza e fichi, se ti riesci a imporre al real sei per forza un grandissimo giocatore


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2016)

Se poi stiamo ad analizzare i grandissimi club in cui ha giocato Ibra, sono essenzialmente due: la Juventus e il Barcellona.

L'Ajax inutile spiegare perché.

L'Inter era quella tra calciopoli e il triplete, con gli scudetti senza concorrenza.

Il Milan visse una parentesi di uno scudetto nella melma post 2007.

Il PSG era ed è una ricchissima squadra con un passato glorioso che gioca in un campionato senza rivali e che in Europa ancora non è andata oltre i quarti di Champions.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se poi stiamo ad analizzare i grandissimi club in cui ha giocato Ibra, sono essenzialmente due: la Juventus e il Barcellona.
> 
> *L'Ajax inutile spiegare perché.*
> 
> ...



Documentati un po' sull'Ajax di Ibra poi ne riparliamo 

Piccolo indizio: era quella squadra che fino al '90 ci stava buttando dalla CL del 2003. Se rileggerai i componenti di quella squadra vedrai che non erano proprio una squadretta.

Parlare di passato glorioso del PSG mi pare un tantino esagerato. E comunque i parigini le semifinali di CL le hanno raggiunte nel '95 dove vennero proprio dal Milan. Quindi il fatto che Ibra abbia raggiunto solo i quarti di CL (anche se in un'epoca in cui la competizione è molto più elevata) è sicuramente un punto a suo sfavore.

Riguardo all'Inter del triplete è sufficiente dire che prima dell'arrivo di Ibra non vincevano uno scudetto da più di 15 anni...


Ma poi il paragone Ibra-Higuain per me non si pone: uno è un giocatore che crea gioco, l'altro è ""solo"" un grande/issimo centravanti che però senza una squadra alle spalle fa molta fatica.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Documentati un po' sull'Ajax di Ibra poi ne riparliamo
> 
> Piccolo indizio: era quella squadra che fino al '90 ci stava buttando dalla CL del 2003. Se rileggerai i componenti di quella squadra vedrai che non erano proprio una squadretta.
> 
> ...



Grazie ma non ho bisogno di documentarmi su quell'Ajax. Squadra simpatica, giovane, frizzante, ma non una big europea e sicuramente non una di quelle esperienze che fanno curriculum a questi livelli. Essere andati vicini a buttare fuori il Milan non basta: anche il Deportivo che ci ha eliminato, o il PSV che stava per farlo nel 2005, o il Celtic del 2007 sono grandissime squadre?

In tutto questo, a me di Ibra vs Higuain non frega assolutamente niente. Però ci tenevo a ridimensionare "la leggenda Ibra", che se leggenda fosse davvero poteva tenersi uno o due dei 40 e passa gol stagionali per le partite decisive di Champions.

Come dicevo, Higuain ha giocato SETTE stagioni al Real Madrid. Non l'Inter, non il PSG, non il Milan di Allegri, il Real Madrid. 
Usare i club in cui ha giocato Ibra come argomento per sminuire Higuain per me ha poco senso.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grazie ma non ho bisogno di documentarmi su quell'Ajax. Squadra simpatica, giovane, frizzante, ma non una big europea e sicuramente non una di quelle esperienze che fanno curriculum a questi livelli. Essere andati vicini a buttare fuori il Milan non basta: anche il Deportivo che ci ha eliminato, o il PSV che stava per farlo nel 2005, o il Celtic del 2007 sono grandissime squadre?
> 
> In tutto questo, a me di Ibra vs Higuain non frega assolutamente niente. Però ci tenevo a ridimensionare "la leggenda Ibra", che se leggenda fosse davvero poteva tenersi uno o due dei 40 e passa gol stagionali per le partite decisive di Champions.
> 
> ...




Quell'Ajax non ha vinto e non ha aperto un ciclo per il semplice fatto che i migliori giocatori li hanno ceduti tutti. Ma il proseguo delle carriere di molti giocatori che componevano quella squadra mi fa pensare che, se fossero rimasti tutti, potevano vincere qualcosa anche a livello europeo. Ma ovviamente la controprova di quest'affermazione non ci sarà mai.

Per il resto io non parlo di "leggenda Ibra", il topic è solo un confronto Ibra vs Higuain ed ognuno ha le proprie opinioni e le proprie preferenze come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Torros (17 Maggio 2016)

Ibra ha raggiunto in realtà le semifinali con il Barca.
Cmq oggi la champions è molto più competitiva rispetto ad anni fa e nettamente più competitiva rispetto alla vecchia coppa campioni, che spesso era un torneo ai livello dell'Europa League.


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è fatto di se o di ma,
> contano i fatti
> Higuain ha battuto un rekord che nemmeno fenomeni ineguagliaibili come Van Basten e Ronaldo sono riusciti a raggiungere,
> 
> ...



Basta usciamo da queste cose vi prego...la serie A è come il campionato francese o portoghese.
E' vero higuain ha battuto un record...ma bisogna sempre guardare il contesto...e il contesto italiano fa pena.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Basta usciamo da queste cose vi prego...la serie A è come il campionato francese o portoghese.
> E' vero higuain ha battuto un record...ma bisogna sempre guardare il contesto...e il contesto italiano fa pena.



No ti sbagli, conta eccome,
il livello tecnico della serie A è imbarazzante rispetto a altri campionati europei, ma il livello tattico è sempre il top (cosa tra l'altro che personalmente odio),
per questo quando arrivano tecnici stranieri anche quotati, tendenzialmente fanno la figura dei polli, mentre i nostri tecnici sono tra i più ricercati del mondo.

In questo contesto per un attaccante è durissima, prendiamo poi il caso Higuain in particolare,
il sistema di gioco del Napoli per quanto esteticamente gradevole è abbastanza prevedibile, tutto punta a rifornire la prima punta (Higuain), eppure gli avversari pur ben sapendolo non sono mai riusciti a trovare contromisure, è su questo Higuain ha grandi meriti,
seppur gran parte del gioco offensivo si basi su di lui, ha sempre fatto movimenti così intelligenti da non permettere mai d'ingabbiarlo.
In questo, seppur con uno stile molto diverso, assomiglia molto a Ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Basta usciamo da queste cose vi prego...la serie A è come il campionato francese o portoghese.
> E' vero higuain ha battuto un record...ma bisogna sempre guardare il contesto...e il contesto italiano fa pena.



Si però resta comunque un'impresa non da poco fare 36 gol in serie A..

è pur vero che guardando le ultime due classifiche marcatori vinte da Immobile e Toni viene da ridere..il livello è indecente, infatti uno come Bacca giocando in un milan scandaloso ha comunque messo 18 centri..

Però resto dell'idea che sia un'impresa straordinaria, e credo non la ripeterà più...insomma dai non credo sia esploso a 29 anni, e ha fatto il doppio dei gol della scorsa stagione..è chiaro che è stato l'anno di grazia


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Maggio 2016)

Nonostante la grande stagione dell'argentino....tutta la vita Ibra.
Ibrahimovic vinceva lo scudetto col Napoli.


----------



## Torros (22 Maggio 2016)

Ibra 50 gol e quasi 20 assist a 34, ma di cosa si parla? Higuain qua Higuain la, Ibra ancora adesso se lo mangia a Higuain..


----------

